# Where is "delete" key on Powerbook G4 keyboard?



## llyrwy (Feb 12, 2002)

I just bought a Powerbook G4. The only "delete" on the keyboard works as a "backspace". (right to left deletion)

Is there an alternative command that allows me to delete characters from left to right?

Thanks you!

P.S. sorry if this is elementary to you. I am very much a newbie to mac and powerbook.


----------



## adambyte (Feb 12, 2002)

hehe, it's okay to be a newbie, that's why we're here. And we're glad to be of service. Welcome to the Mac world.

Ah yes, the "forward delete"... to perform a "forward delete", simply hold down the "fn" key (function key) while pressing your "delete" (i.e. backspace) key. Go it?...  fn+delete... Easy as 3.14159


----------



## llyrwy (Feb 12, 2002)

You have my grateful thanks in regard to the above.


----------



## ThinkingDiff (Feb 16, 2002)

Apple seems to have taken the foward delet key away after the biege g3s.


----------



## rinse (Feb 16, 2002)

it is back on the usb "pro keyboards". there was a time from 1998 to 2001 where it was gone though.... how i loathe those keyboards.


----------

